# high density pvc enclosure



## Kaiju Prince (Mar 27, 2018)

Alrighty guys I Was wondering if anyone has used this stuff besides the creators of the animal plastics enclosures, or if you would recommend it. Here’s a link to a website that sells 4’x8’ sheets 

https://www.usplastic.com/mobile/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=23330

They have a huge variety but I was looking at the expanded pvc specifically because it’s light weight, water resistant and it has insulating properties. (also easy to cut with a small saw and would easily be screwed to a wood frame) there’s also some other controlled density pvc available at Home dopot and other websites that I might look into as well. 

I have a couple ideas for Kai’s Adult enclosure but I wanted to maybe get some feed back on this before going all out on a solid wood/melamine enclosure.

Honestly it would be so much lighter than any of the other wood enclosure ideas I have.


----------



## nightanole (Mar 29, 2018)

I do not like the foam board stuff. The outer layer is very thin. One gouge or deep scratch, and the stuff is like foam. Its really meant for signs etc.

You would be much better off with this stuff:
http://parklandplastics.com/product/nrp-polywall-2/

It comes in a few different names from homedepot and lowes. The stuff is indestructible and is meant to be used for bathroom sides and motor home sides. 

The only problem is its not self supporting, so you will need to get a tub of Henry adhesive and glue to to 1/4" peg board to make a light weight side.


----------



## Kaiju Prince (Mar 29, 2018)

Oh that would work perfectly! I was trying to find something a little closer to that at first and then came across the expanded pvc. This stuff looks like it’s easy to clean to so that’s definitely a plus!


----------



## nightanole (Mar 29, 2018)

I went the goofier route.

I just have 1 female, so I bought a 275/330 gallon IBC tote for $40. They are a bit over 3ft in every direction. She gets free range of the small bed room. But when i get home at 4 i just pop her back in and remove the ramp so she gets at least a few hours of uv per day, and sleeps in it. I got 16cuf of a mix of peakmoss and cypress mulch, even without a lid humidity is 60% in the tub.


----------



## Walter1 (Mar 29, 2018)

nightanole said:


> I went the goofier route.
> 
> I just have 1 female, so I bought a 275/330 gallon IBC tote for $40. They are a bit over 3ft in every direction. She gets free range of the small bed room. But when i get home at 4 i just pop her back in and remove the ramp so she gets at least a few hours of uv per day, and sleeps in it. I got 16cuf of a mix of peakmoss and cypress mulch, even without a lid humidity is 60% in the tub.


Interesting approach. While free-roming, does she get enough warmth?


----------



## nightanole (Mar 30, 2018)

By her own choice, she is only out of the tank 4-5 hours a day. The room is above 70, and she really likes sitting by the heater vent. Then she wanders into the closet and messes with the sheets and odds are takes a nap behind some plywood leaning against the wall.

The cage isnt completely done. I still have to finish the lid which will have a 2ft long set of 4 35 watt halogen bulbs.


----------

